# A special feeling



## Tomc938 (Apr 12, 2022)

There really is no way to describe that feeling of having an irregular part clamped to the mill table so everything lines up like it should.  Perpendicular and plumb, with the x axis lined up perfectly and the y axis moving at 90 degrees to the x axis.  It's like a ballet.

And then, after determining the centre line of the part and preparing to perform the last operation, you move the table and snag the cutter on a piece of flash, and throw everything out of kilter.

Yes sir, a special feeling alright!


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 13, 2022)

I am thinking the smiling face in your avatar did not match at the time of the incident...


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 13, 2022)

You likely said "fluffy" several times


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 13, 2022)

I hear you Tom,  you only get one shot at perfection and then you get what you get.  At that point you could visualize the cut and then you didn't get to make it cause it would have been perfect.   I always think there is a reason why stuff like that happens maybe there will be a silver lining.
Could be a patience lesson I get lots of those from machining.


----------



## Tomc938 (Apr 13, 2022)

Thankfully I have a good sense of humour.  Even when it concerns myself.  

I should be able to get things back into place, just another 30 minutes or so. (hopefully)

Setup really is the time suck...


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 13, 2022)

Need Some 8" Round Stock Cut - Calgary
					

Hi Craig, following your thread with lots of interest nice work however, somewhere along the way I missed out on what your project is.  From your latest photos I assume you're making a taper turning attachment for you lathe so you can reproduce tapers?  Thanks for hitting the like button...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------

